# Kettenblatt FELT ethic Modell 2006?



## Wildcamp (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir hat oben genanntes BMX. Es hat ein Kettenblatt mit 43 Zähnen und das Ritzel hat 16 (alles Serie). Nun hätte er jedoch gerne ein kleineres KB drauf um damit leichter Wheelis etc. damit zu machen.
Wieviel Zähne sind dafür am besten/leichtesten geeignet?
Auch würde er vernüftige Bremsen benötigen. Welche kann man da empfehlen?
Gibts nen guten Shop im Netz?


----------



## heup (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (30. Mai 2009)

Bzgl. Zähne: Passt.
Bzgl. Bremse: KoolStop Eagle2 Bremsbeläge oder halt diese durchsichtigen Trial-Dinger.
Bzgl. Shops:
http://gs-bikeshop.de/
http://www.bmxer.de/
http://www.parano-garage.de/
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/
usw. usf.


----------



## HEIZER (30. Mai 2009)

Schau mal hier rein :

http://gs-bikeshop.de/


----------

